# Trevor Ariza looks like a player



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He should be starting ahead of Tim Thomas by the end of the year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Agreed. A raw version of Ron Artest.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Will be a top 5 SF in the NBA 3 years from now, this guy can do everything on the basketball court besides shoot 3's like Peja and block shots like AK47


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

He should be starting over Thomas right now. TT blows.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He should be starting ahead of Tim Thomas by the end of the year.


He's playing very well, but to be fair, being better than Tim Thomas isn't much of an accomplishment.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If he keeps it up he should make the All-Rookie first team. I saw him last year at UCLA multiple times and I never imagined that he could produce in the NBA so soon. Sounds like his defense has improved, so I doubt LeBron will put 50+ on him again.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm a Knicks fan, and im really digusted with Tim Thomas


I was really pissed off with Isiah when he made that KVH for Tim Thomas deal, KVH was loved in NY and took a big place, and filled up Sprewell's position as well as anyone can, KVH was pretty consistant and did his job for the team, him and Marbury played very well together

Isiah trading KVH was all about Isiah's ego. Isiah is possibly the most unprofessional guy in the NBA front office. His treatment of Don Chaney, Shandon Anderson, Lampe, Vranes, KVH, Doleac was very unprofessional.


Tim Thomas is the most inconsistant basketball player I ever watched played for the Knicks. This guy is a 6"10 240 Foward but only average 4 rebounds for his career? Guys would you consider him the worst rebounder in the NBA? I do.


He's extremely lazy on defense, doesn't block, doesnt get steals, doesn't play one on one, can't defend SG's, SF's PF's nothing hes just a lazy guy with alot of talent

Thats his problem, he's 6"10 240 with shooting guard skills, but he has no desire to play to his full potential, I dont really get why most Knick fans wait on him to get to his full potential after being 8 damn years in the NBA


I love Ariza, I think he can be the franchise player of this team, instead of Marbury

Ariza and Jerome Williams is the only good moves Isiah has done

He better get over his ego, and realize this is a franchise in trouble.


Isiah has to realize, rebuild now, not wait to later, the more Knicks reload with Heavy contracts the more it hurts in the future.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

He's been averaging about 2-3 highlight reel plays per game in only 20 or so minutes of action, he's become more of a crowd favorite than Sweetney. The steal of the draft for sure.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

New York fans will hype anyone. They are starved for ballers w/ potential.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Trevor Ariza wns Tim "Lethargic" Thomas.



> He should be starting over Thomas right now. TT blows.


Definately, you also keep hearing that Ariza will take Thomas' minutes if he continues with his lazy play.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

trust me on ariza he will be a star and starting sooner than u think


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i dont like isaah thomas much as a gm(or pretty much as anythin but a player) but ariza was a great pick


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, Isiah has always been decent at drafting good rookies: Stoudamire, Camby, Lampe - he just sucks at every other aspect of being a GM or a business man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NYC loved KVH? Since when... oh since Tim "Once a Month" Thomas. Van Horn still blows and doesn't show up in the playoffs.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

He's a second round (43rd pick overall) of 2002 NBA Draft! What a steal!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Trajan Langdon also looks like a player.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> NYC loved KVH? Since when... oh since Tim "Once a Month" Thomas. Van Horn still blows and doesn't show up in the playoffs.



Do you even live in New YorK? I've watched the Knicks last season, NY gave KVH alot of love for what he did for the team.

Think before you reply to this thread


Keith Van Horn ha 26 points 15 rebs and 6 offesnsive rebs the other day, he was clutch in the OT until that airball 3pt shot


He's avering 20 ppg and 10 rebounds per game, right, im sure he "sucks" nice display of ignorance there


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I do live in NYC (well for two more weeks anyway). I'm not seeing this Van Horn love you are saying was there. And Van Horn also blew the game in OT for Milwaukee as well. He is vastly overpaid and shrivels up like a raisin in crunchtime.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Tell me why the majority of Knick fans regret trading him, including the Tim Thomasexuals who approved the trade all of sudden they're quiet


a 19 year old 2nd round rookie from UCLA is out playing Tim Thomas


Ariza will be a force in the NBA if his jumpshot becomes average, cause right now its terrible, he'll have a very sucessful year as a NYK


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

a list of some of the players that at this point Ariza is leading in at least one statistical catagory.... 

rasheed wallace 
ben wallace 
marcus camby 
manu ginobili 
rashard lewis 
tayshaun prince 
kobe bryant 
shareef abdur-rahim 
andre kirilenko
jermaine o'neal 
michael redd 
paul pierce 
ron artest 
richard jefferson 
tracy mcgrady 
ray allen 
carmelo anthony 
elton brand 
baron davis 
richard hamilton 
antonio mcdyess 

actually...ariza and nazr are tied in this stat...... 

the list 



http://www.sportsline.com/nba/dunk-o-meter?&print_rows=9999


go Knicks!!!


----------

